# Najean vs. Nanjenshan



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

On the spur of the moment, I just bought two Tropica pots of _Rotala sp._ 'Nanjenshan' aka. _Mayaca sellowiana_- pretty little plant, it looks almost like baby tears. Now that I've done a bit of searching, it appears that it will change to a longer, more feathery looking leaf.

I also have a plant called _Rotala najean._ Are these the same thing? They're listed separately in the Oriental Aquarium Plant Handbook, but the pics I've seen look awfully similar. Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, they are the same thing. _Rotala sp._ 'Nanjenshan' is a likely _rotundifolia_ and _wallichii_ hybrid from an actual place in Taiwan called, not surprisingly, Nanjenshan.

It's worth mentioning that _Mayaca sellowiana_ is a valid species (as far as I know) and not synonymous with _Rotala sp_. 'Nanjenshan'. The wording on the Tropica site is a bit confusing in that regard.

"Najean" and "Nanjean" are misspellings of Nanjenshan. The OA book is not a good one for ID purposes!


----------

